# What are your favorite simple sandwich recipes?



## harpua

So what kinds of simple sandwiches do you make at home? I know you all have well developed pallates and know what goes good together. Please share!

I really like fresh tomatoes and arugala from my garden with avocados, black pepper, and mayo on wheat or spelt bread.


----------



## pierre

in the middle of summer when tomatoes are ripe off the vine, tomato sandwiches are one of my favs as well. i like mine on white bread, mayo, lettuce, s&p. 
sometimes i'll even add applewood smoked bacon and make it a BLT.

another fav of mine is what i had for lunch today. tuna melt. toasted wheat bread, sage-cheddar cheese. the tuna gets mixed with mayo, s&p, celery seed, and finely chopped red onion.


----------



## pete

A couple of my all time favorites

-Leftover meatloaf sandwich on White Bread with Horesradish Mayo and Ketcup
-Thin sliced roasted pork loin with BBQ mayo (my homemade BBQ mixed with mayo) on 1 side, Apple Butter on the other, on a soft roll
-Burgers in any way shape or form See this thread http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...ight=hamburger 
-Ham, sliced pork loin, sliced dill pickles, swiss, and grainy mustard set on a baguette, mashed thin, wrapped in foil and baked (my home verison of a cubano)
- with summer approaching my thoughts will soon turn to BLT's on Toasted White Bread, high quality bacon (applewood smoked or double smoked) fresh, vine ripened tomatoes, lettuce ( or if available mustard greens) and Miracle Whip (yes, Miracle Whip, I like the sweetness it adds)


----------



## harpua

White bread is a funny thing. I never use it, EXCEPT for tomato sandwiches. Otherwise, I can only justify using whole grain on every other sandwich (due to white bread's low nutritional value; I call white bread and white pasta "intestinal glue")


----------



## pierre

agreed. while white bread and white pasta are not my first choices, they are preferable in certian applications. tomato sandwiches are indeed best with white bread. macaroni and cheese is best with white pasta.


----------



## keeperofthegood

Hey oh

Ok, just to jump in. I like three sandwiches in general. Unless I am eating out...

I like the very simple ham sandwich. White over white with cooked ham mustard and mayo. Sometimes I will also add a cheese slice, but not always.

I like pastrami on rye (dark or light) with a nice strong or spiced mustard.

AND I am in complete agreement with the tomato sandwich lovers here. Salt, pepper, MAYO (for sure!), and white bread (preferably toasted).

I rarely eat bread otherwise. Sometimes I will do a sub. Sometimes I will do a sausage on a bun. Otherwise, I will do honey on toast, cinnamon toast, french toast, or cinnamon toast WITH peanut butter.... but then, these last are all toasts and not really sandwiches.


----------



## mangilao30

Here are a few of my favorite sandwiches, all the posts sounded delicious but I am partial to white bread or the ones with just a few seeds and grains.

1. Tuna fish with chopped marinated artichokes, mixed with a bit of mayo on rustic crostata with crisp bibb lettuce.

2. Poppy seed, sesame or plain bagels toasted with lox, cream cheese, slivered red onion, capers and 2 paper thin lemon slices.

3. Arugula, tomato and procuitto crudo on rustic white bread with a bit of may and pepper.


----------



## panini

Shrimp salad on cheap white bread, firmly schmushed with one hand.
Bread and butter sweet pickles layered with very sharp cheddar cheese with a light mayo(hellmans). Firmly schmushed with both hands.


BTW not much diff in whole wheat, white, grain, store bought bread.


----------



## pierre

i just remembered another favorite; fried egg and cheese.
toasted whole wheat bread, shredded pepperjack cheese, dash of smokey paprika, 2 eggs fried. great for breakfast, lunch or dinner.


----------



## porkchops

There was this sandwich that my friend told me about.. He insisted that it was medditerranean, but I can't remember from where. 

I believe it was tomato, plain yogurt, and strong mustard on toast, with a little bit of olive oil. I usually don't have much plain yogurt kicking around, so I started to use lowfat cottage cheese, instead. Not quite the same thing, but I still thought it was plenth tasty.

Messy, though.

--P

P.S. I also crave tuna melts every so often, with a little creole seasoning blend in the tuna.

P.P.S. Then there's just a plain old grilled cheese sandwich..


----------



## chefmarco

i like the monte cristo 

swiss 
ham
turkey 
egg
milk 
salt pepper

prepare sandwich 
slice of swiss on each slicle bread then ham and turkey i like bacon in mine and i add it before the meat and right after the cheese 

mix egg milk salt and peper 

dip sandwich into egg mixture grill on a hot buttered grill or frypan 

serve with a dill pickle and dill potato chips 


and who doesnt like the chicken club 
deep fry a chicken cutlet instead of sliced chicken meat 
and for the spread combine the following 

mayo 
honey dijon salad dressing 
and a little soy sauce mix well 
best chicken club sandwich you will ever eat


----------



## pete

Chefmarco, for my monte cristos I like to add dijon mustard to my batter or a little horseradish. It gives it that little extra kick.


----------



## chefmarco

nice pete 
i will have to try the dijon 
not a big fan of horseradish though


----------



## pastachef

This is probably as simple as it gets. In summer I like toasted white bread with real butter and sweet tomato slices, and of course, salt & pepper. From there you can go anywhere. :lips:


----------



## mezzaluna

I second the lox, cream cheese (with chives) and bagel, tomato, onion, grind of pepper.

Other favorites: 

Rye, toasted dark, with a slick of peanut butter; the PB gets gooey and yummy
Thick-cut extra-sharp cheddar with grainy mustard on challah
Grape jelly and cream cheese on white bread (I agree; sometimes there's no substitute)
Sliced roast turkey, stuffing, cranberry relish on whole wheat
Sliced roast turkey, avocado, thinly sliced red onion, sliced tomato, salt and a grind of pepper
Bacon, preferrably Nueske's, on anything! :lips:


----------



## swifty

Favourites:
-Steak tenderloin stiprs with watercress, brie, hard-boiled egg slices, roast red peppers on ciabatta bun.
-Turkey with tomato,spinach,swiss,onions, and pickles(the classic lunch lol.)
-Toasted pumpernickel with melted gorganzola and whole-grain dijon.


----------



## bubbamom

Fresh garden tomatoes w/ mayo on "cheap" white bread
BLT's
hot corned beef on rye w/ course ground brown mustard.


----------



## mikechefnks

pimento cheese spread made w/ cabot's ser. sharp cheddar on white bread and <insert fav. beer here>


----------



## sambehnam

Below are my 3 favorites:

Vietnamese Bahn Mi BBQ Pork Sandwich (BBQ Pork, Cilantro, pickled carrots and daikon, Jalapenos, mayo and a french baguette)

Persian chicken and potatoe salad "Salad Olivieh" (similar to Macedoine salad but much more tastier. The desssing is actually made with chickern broth and has vegetables such as pasley, carrot, peas, onions, olives). Wonderfull leftover dish.

Pan Bagnat (A classic in south of France).


----------



## foxgurl

My two favorites are: 
-Toasted Turkish bread with olive paste or pesto, pastrami and lettuce
-Toasted bread with Philadelphia cheese, slice of smoked salmon, lettuce and cappers.
Try them, they easy to make and really delicious!


----------



## foxgurl

Hi There, 
I’ve seen your suggestions and I was wondering how do you prepare the Persian chicken?
Thanks!
foxgurl


----------



## cakescraps

Well, we must be low rent here at my house. Here's what we like (bear in mind I have 3 little guys that don't like much):

Toasted white bread with melted marshmallow one one slice and peanut butter on the other and squooshed together.

Fried bologna on plain or toasted white bread with Hellmann's. (maybe this is a PA thing??)

Good ol' PB&J on wheat.

Fried egg sandwiches with Hellmann's and swiss cheese. Kiddos like it with ketchup and american cheese.

And we, too enjoy tomato sandwiches on either white or wheat, toasted or not with lots of butter.


----------



## chefdan09

croque madame


----------



## botanique

Croque Monsieur


----------



## merlot

Tomato, baby spinach, roasted red peppers, potabella mushrooms, cheddar cheese with balsamic vinegarette on a toasted white sub. :lips: 

Tuna.. with anything *grin* I eat it everyday for lunch. My preference would be to have it on oat bread, cheddar, baby spinach, and tomatoes.

Avacado, tomatoes, black olives, cucumbers with a horseradish/ mayo sauce. Usually on a pita.


----------



## headless chicken

Dare I say...PB + banana!!!

I'm not really a sandwich person but thats as simple it can get.


----------



## mikelm

Well, maybe I'm too much of a Midwestern kraut, but...

Really good rye bread, mayo, spicy brown mustard
Slice of mild Spanish onion
slab of Limburger cheese

if you want to go all the way, a schmear of Braunschweiger 

Beck's dark or something comparable to wash it down.

Mike :smoking:


----------



## stephanie brim

Mmm...good beer...

But anyway, my favorite has to be a turkey sandwich. Thickly sliced turkey breast on thick slices of toasted sourdough bread with lettuce, tomato, onion, gouda, dill pickles, and Thousand Island. Homemade potato chips are a smashing addition.

Another thing I like is a basic ham sandwich with swiss, veggies, and bacon on a whole wheat roll.

I am a bread lover and I barely ever use your normal white bread...not even for tomato sandwiches.  I like my tomatoes on either a cheese bread (asiago tastes great with my tomato and mozarella sandwich) or a sourdough. Tomato and swiss is heaven on a sourdough roll with some spinach.


----------



## jennykhughes

Love - and I'm using the word love here - a BLT on nothing but toasted white bread. I do tend to favor mustard instead of mayo on mine and peppered bacon (yummy!), fresh tomatoes with salt and pepper, crispy lettuce. Hard to beat.

Second favorite: I stole from Once Upon a Tart - Baguette with sliced pears, brie, fresh figs, and honey-balsamic tossed watercress. This sandwich is heaven.


----------



## oldschool1982

I have three that always seem to compete with each other. First is a good old-fashioned Reuben on some really good yet hard to find NY Rye bread with home made 1000, kraut and lots of thinly sliced corned beef. (Geographically challenged here) and since I'm a "Sweet Home Chicago" kinda guy what other than a Chicago Dog with Vienna Beef 6:1, mustard, relish, onions, tomato wedges, salt water pickle spear, celery salt and sport peppers on a poppy seed bun or a Portillos Italian Beef and Italian Sausage combo on a Gonnella roll (self explaned recipe) with the Hot peppers.:lips:  Hmm Time to raid the fridge 

Later,
Joe


----------



## nowiamone

It's hard to beat Italian Salami, a hard smoky provolone, crusty french bread (must leave crumbs everywhere!) washed down with red wine. Maybe some fried peppers in olive oil on the side.


----------



## ironchefin'06

I know this one sounds wierd, but my Grandfather used to make them for me when i was a kid. Very simple and quick

White bread (untoasted and spread with softened butter)
Liver sausage or Braunsweiger
Sweet pickle relish
Liberal amount of freshly ground black pepper

Keys to a good deli sandwich :

Claussen (not vlasic) sandwich slice kosher pickles and romaine hearts for crunch


----------



## diane

I don't think that is weird at all. Your grandfather did well by you.


----------



## mudbug

Tomato Basil Baguette

* french baguette or your favorite artisan bread, fresh as possible (toast if you like)
* optional: tomatoes are exceptionally good when infused in herb infused extra virgin olive oil, fresh mozzarella cheeze, bacon, etc. 
* fresh basil leaves (your favorite kind/color) 
* salt and freshly ground pepper to taste on the tomato
* fresh tomato (your favorite kind) sliced OR oven roasted tomato OR oven roasted (sliced) 
* kalamata olive spread or chopped black olives 
* mayonnaise (Hellman's Mayonnaise or homemade recommended) 

Slice the baguette lengthwise. (List above is in order from top to bottom.) Spread mayo with a knife on the bottom layer. Then top with olives/olive spread, add sliced tomatoes, add salt, pepper, then basil. Drizzle with olive oil or add mozzarella if you like. Finish by adding the top part of the bread. Slice into manageable pieces for sandwiches. 

It is absolutely delicious. If you like basil at all, you'll be craving this one! Our friends and strangers are always blown away by this one. It's simple and fresh and the flavor combinations are magnificent.


----------



## oldschool1982

Not so weird I liked mine with onions and mustard. Well actually what was others may have thought was weird was that most 6-10 year old kids don't like stuff like that.:look:


----------



## diane

There are some jolly fantastic sandies here.

I do, and always have liked thick potato chip butties, with a spray of malt vinegar, or a smoosh of t'sauce.

Iceberg lettuce and vegemite.

Chichen with ground salt and pepper. So the salt and pepper sort of crunches.

But the best of all will always be fresh tomato on white bread. S&P. never a hint of tomato core, all crusts cut off and the sandie cut into four winsome little points. Bliss.


----------



## crazytatt

Wheatberry bread, sliced turkey, sliced brie, thin sliced green apple, basil mayo and field greens=YUMMY


----------



## diane

I forgot spiced beetroot and cottage cheese. And good old salad sandwich with the world and his wife in it.


----------



## cliveb

Cheddar cheese ( it has to be Farmhouse - srong and sharp); a little fresh lettuce, and pickled beetroot. White bread - but the whole loaf, not the sliced version. You can add a little black pepper too. 

Half a baguette; fine salami, a little peperoncini, mozzarella di bufala, sundried tomatoes cut into strips, plenty of arugula. 

Peanut butter, two slices of toasted bacon, thinly sliced cucumber and a bit of alfalfa, splashed with soy sauce/sesame oil/ sriracha...


----------



## bigwheel

Well..I likes Armour brand bbq flavor vienner sausages from the can sprinkled with parmesium cheese on Wonder Bread covered up with Frenchies yellow mustard and sprinkled with fresh chopped garlic. Little raw onyawn and pickled japs on the side. Yum yum. Yall getting my gastritis juices flowing on this deal This be commonly called a fold over. Only take one piece o bread. 

bigwheel


----------



## cford

Favorite sandwich? -- Turkey Melt:

Lots of sliced turkey, lots of diced green chiles, some monterey jack cheese, between 2 slices of jalapeno bread, grilled.


----------



## radical347

I was looking to tie up a few of the loose ends in my fridge the other day and made this, I like to call it California Egg Salad. Basically hard boiled eggs mixed with ripe avocadoes instead of mayonnaise & a dash of pepper. Smear on jalapeno cheddar foccacia bread and top with a tomato slice & spinach (or not, depending on your liking).


----------



## k.a

I like the turkey sandwich and my way to make it I toast some bread in a pan than put butter in poth side than mayonis and slice chess and a lettuce and mustard than a 2 slices if turkey finally I turn bake to tah pan


----------



## siduri

If you're talking about white packaged bread, i can;t agree more, though a good heavy white bread with chewy crumb and crackly crust, what's wrong with that? 
Still, while I like whole wheat bread, whole wheat pasta, please, it tastes like sawdust.


----------



## blueschef

Oyster po-boy
Shrimp po-boy
A good cheesesteak
Turkey, tomato, avacado, swiss melt on a croissant with sprouts
New Orleans hamburger po-boy
Italian pork with hot peppers and aged provolone
Carolina BBQ Pork


----------



## bluedogz

Well, trhe cheap white bread had its place, especially in a good old grilled Kraft-slices with tomato soup from the ubiquitous red can. Is it gourmet? No. Is it, in fact, palatable? Yes, esp. when made by Mom on a frigid snowy winter day.

I think the memory makes the taste, rather than the other way around...


----------



## salliem

My all time favorite sandwich is liverwurst, thinly sliced red onion, really good whole wheat or grain bread and Plocmans mustard...yum.


----------



## shel

I don't really have a "favorite" sandwich, but a 1/16-inch thick sliced sopresatta piled about 1/2-inch high on a neutral bread (a good, sturdy white or light rye), with domestic provolone, emmenthaller, or appenzellar and a complimentary mustard will usually do the trick, especially with some thinly sliced pickle rounds that I get at a local Italian deli. No other pickles will do it for me on this, and some other, sandwiches.

Every now and then (once or twice a year) I'll flip for a Reuben, but only if I can get the right corned beef and the right rye bread. The right kraut is important, too, but there are a few brands that will work just fine.

Shel


----------



## aprilb

Chicken parmigianna with a schmeeere of tomato paste, Italian herbs and melted mozzarella on a hard roll.

Mush hot dogs with equal portions of mayo, ketchup, mustard, minced dill pickle and onion. Favorite bread is Kaiser roll but you can use bread of choice.

Whole grained rolls (MUST have sunflower seeds) with cream cheese, red onion, tomato, cucumber, sprouts, ranch, shredded pepper jack cheese.

12 grain bread, avocado, lettuce, tomato, mayo, cheddar, carrot, onion.

Tuna melts.

CHICKEN SALAD ON TOAST! <mmm getting hungry> My sister and I would have them with lime freezes...sort of like a lime sorbet shake? There is nothing like it!

I'm going to go raid the fridge...

dammit Beavis!

Sue


----------



## shel

What's a mush hot dog?

scb


----------



## shel

Oh, another one that I love but haven't eaten in a while is a breakfast sandwich: A well-toasted English muffin with a slice of sharp cheddar on it, which just starts to melt from the heat of the muffin. The trick to this little puppy is to have the cheese at the ready, quickly slap it between the hot-from-the-toaster muffin slices, and set the sandwich down on a cooling rack rather than a plate. Putting it directly on a plate results in "toast sweat," which diminishes and ruins the crunch of the muffin. I guess it's something of a breakfast grilled cheese. 

Shel


----------



## bubbamom

Toasted home made bread with butter and home made peach-cherry jam

Fresh from the garden tomatos with mayo and fresh ground black pepper on soft, white, grocery store bread

Fried liver sausage with a bit of raw onion on rye bread

Left over turkey with cranberry-orange relish, and a bit of fresh ground salt on a nice roll

Thinly sliced cold roast beef with mayo, horseradish and tomato

Bacon, tomato and cuke with mayo on good bread

Egg salad (egg, mayo, a bit of dry mustard and a bit of pickle relish) and lettuce on toasted English muffin

Tuna melt (tuna salad w/ a slice of Swiss) on rye

Cold fried liver with ketchup and horseradish

Fish sandwich with cole slaw (slaw on the sandwich, not along side...) and last, but certainly not least,

Clam fritter sandwich.

This is making me hungry ... :lol:


----------



## austin_

Sauerkraut French Dip Paninis sandwiches are my favorite. Simmer very rare roast beef in beef stock with a splash of sherry and lots of minced garlic and a bay leaf or two, until tender and medium-rareness. (I like medium the best). Place on a roll with swiss, sauerkraut (forgive my spelling), sliced pickles, and a little bit of caramelized onions and spicy brown mustard, and then serve with the sherry beef stock for dipping. But first, pop under a panini press, but if you don't have that, just place it in a griddle on medium heat and press down with a heavy pan until crispy and slightly squished (In a good way) It's delicious, and pretty simple as well. Shel, a mush is consisted of the hot dog roll, mustard and sauerkraut.


----------



## devilnuts

My most recent Simple Sandwich (it's actually a wrap):

plain tortilla
A few slices of meat (I used turkey pastrami)
A very thin layer of BBQ sauce 
A very thin layer of light mayo
A few slices of cheese (used white american)
A few slices of tomato.

Toss it on a frying pan until warm/ cheese is melted, then roll it up and enjoy!


----------



## dc sunshine

Chip butty :lips:

Here's how...

Cookbook:Chip Butty - Wikibooks, collection of open-content textbooks

Lots more recipes here:

The History of Sandwiches, Types of Sandwiches, Recipes for Sandwiches


----------



## brianthecook

Get a hoggie toast it spread hummus dip on it then layer in this order spinich, tomato S&P roasted portabello mushrooms and fire roasted red bell peppers and alfa alfa sprouts . 

enjoy and enjoy that it just gave you energy instead of wanting to take a nap.


----------



## ninja_59

My favorite is pastrami( aprox 200 to 300 gr of lean pastrami )

Two slices of whole grain toasted bread
A dash of mayo( Hellmans )
A nice & even spread of Schneiders Oktoberfest mustard
Then add the pastrami 

Serve with a kosher pickle

Simply delicious :lips:


----------



## swisstonyharman

how about toasted bagel with spinach cream cheese bacon and black pepper


----------



## harpua

Ech.. there's something about wraps that really turns my appetite off. I just hate them. Maybe it's the fact that the tortilla is cold and not toasty?

Never take your sandwiches for granted!! I lived in China for a little while, and I couldn't find a piece of decent bread to save my life. All of it is spongy and weird, with a hint of sugar always. Even their "French" bread was like this. Never crusty.. But hey, what do I expect? It's China!


----------



## redsam

Mezzaluna;114043 said:


> I second the lox, cream cheese (with chives) and bagel, tomato, onion, grind of pepper.
> 
> capers make a world of difference for me.... i recently add dried oregano 2 because i believe it compliments the cream cheese and tomatoes nicely


----------



## chefraz

two pieces of white bread with peanutbutter and grape jelly....forget it Im already in heaven. time to get to the kitchen PEANUTBUTTER & JELLY SAMmitch....YUM


----------



## oregonyeti

Cucumber and cream cheese (go Brits)


----------



## indianwells

Roast chicken with sage & onion stuffing and crisp lettuce in a wholemeal roll does it for me. Especially with a nice cup of tea!(hot tea).


----------



## swisstonyharman

ah roast chicken with stuffing and tea forgot about that. that is the best so far proper stuffing though non o that boxed stuff and with mayo


----------



## oregonyeti

I sometimes make omelette sandwiches with just enough egg to be a binder for chopped meat (I made this idea up but I'm sure I'm not the first). Here are a couple I've made:

Mix a sweet chili sauce with egg, pour over chopped chicken in a fry pan, cook, top with a bit of fresh cilantro if desired, put it in between 2 slices of bread

Mix black pepper and your favorite mustard with egg, pour over chopped ham in a fry pan, cook, go from there


----------



## bluezebra

Sounds like you're making egg foo young sammys to me! :crazy::crazy::bounce::talk::beer:


----------



## oregonyeti

Heh I never claimed to be the original

Makes a really good sandwich tho

Sometimes I mix curry paste in the egg. You could even make a shrimp sandwich this way.


----------



## shipscook

Tuna melt with tomato
or
Rare roast beef, really good cheddar, tomatoes grilled on sourdough
or roast beef, provolone, tomatoes grilled.

and for brekkie, not original, but bagel with smoked salmon, cream cheese, red onion and capers. Or, English muffin, crab or smoked salmon, avocado and tomato.


----------



## philjd

OK,
cooked one;-

smoked bacon, soft poached egg, sprinkle of sea salt, sprinkle of black pepper, (heinz) ketchup - all in a soft white floury bap with unsalted butter.

Uncooked;-
Cheese and pickles... all time favourite. Usually mature crumbly cheddar with mixed pickles (branston is very good for this).

Gravalax with dill sauce - simple and extremely tasty.

diced egg and tomato mixed with a touch of mayo on plain white.

actually - too many t mention - I just like sandwiches.. well bread really.. 


cheese and ham with a touch of salad in a fresh french stick....

pate on toast (does that class?)

actually cheese toasties?

making me hungry just thinking about all of them...

regards
Phil


----------



## duderinow

I love a good breakfast sandwich. Here is one of my favorites.

Ciabatta bread with mayo on both sides.
Fried egg with cheese melted on top
Bacon, and ham.

Thats pretty much it. I'm easy to please I guess. But it is a lot like Jack in the Boxes ciabatta breakfast sandwich which is good as well.


----------



## oregonyeti

PLT - pancetta lettuce and tomato is another good one


----------



## petitgourmet

* Day old smoked turkey meat from Thanksgiving on mom's homemade brown bread with mayo. (with a side of potato chips) 

* Chicken po-boy

fried chicken tenders (dipped in hotsauce prior to frying), homemade coleslaw, and pickle slices on a french roll. Amazing!

Oh man...I'm getting hungry!


----------



## siduri

Interestingly enough, "pasta" is the same root as "paste" - though this doesn;t make me shun it - in fact in my book whole wheat pasta is vile. Little gritty things under your teeth. I like whole wheat bread, but also white, if it's good home made white, or made by a good bakery. 
I guess americans mean wonder bread when they say "white bread" - when i was living in the states, my italian-american family called that "american bread" - for us "white bread" was white italian bread. Though i didn;t know what real italian bread tasted like till i came to italy. Now they have good artisan breads in the states too, but back in the 70s, even american "italian bread" had an ingredient list that took ten minutes to read.


----------



## oregonyeti

When i visited France, their white bread was a world apart from wonder bread. You're right.


----------



## chefag

My favorite is Brussel Sando
Boil In chicken stock with lemon and lime S&P. then quarter and saute them in garlic butter. When almost close to finish add some oyster mushrooms to pan and mound some more butter. Toast some baguette or Naan/flatbread spread some Togarashi Aioli. Fry an egg and assemble sando.


----------



## nick alexander

Texas ToastBacon Granny Smith ApplesGorgonzola White Cheddar


----------



## petalsandcoco

In the Gallery of photos ,* Country Cook Chef Amos , *was kind enough to make and post one of my favorite sandwiches (he did not know it) , The Mufflaletta ! If you all have a chance, take a look at that creation, now thats a sandwich- and it is a winner !!!

Petals.


----------



## bubbamom

thubs up for all of the tomato and mayo, blt's, meatloaf, and tuna melts mentioned, but a _real _favorite has to be turkey with cranberry relish and a bit of salt and pepper on white or rye using Thanksgiving left overs.


----------



## ishbel

A victoria sandwich is a British sponge CAKE, ie two layers of songe, with a layer of raspberry or strawberry jam sandwiched between. Absolutely nothing to do with savoury sandwich fillings.


----------



## cerise

Anything that fits between 2 slices of bread 

One of my favorites is a French Dip sandwich (from Phillipe's in L.A.)

_"Philippe's "French Dipped Sandwich" is the specialty of the house and consists of either roast beef, roast pork, leg of lamb, turkey or ham served on a lightly textured, freshly baked French roll which has been dipped in the natural gravy of the roasts. Swiss, American, Monterey Jack or Blue cheese may be added. To accompany your sandwich we offer a tart, tangy cole slaw, homemade potato and macaroni salads, hard boiled eggs pickled in beet juice and spices, large Kosher style, sour dill or sweet pickles, black olives and hot yellow chili peppers"_

http://www.philippes.com/

A few others:

Brisket on rye w/ au jus dipping sauce, coleslaw, potato salad & dill pickles on the side

Tuna/artichoke melts w/ provolone in a Panini or toasted English muffins

Patty Melts

After Thanksgiving Turkey sandwiches

Reubens

Fried green tomato sandwiches with bacon

BLTs

Avocado BLTs

Chicken salad

Howard Johnson's fried clam sandwiches

Po' Boys on French bread

... and the list goes on


----------



## maryb

Leftover thanksgiving turkey on a dollar roll with mayo and salt(mustard optional for my brother in law)

leftover roast beef on grilled sourdough, smear of thousand island inside, slices of swiss, tomato, warm roast beef.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Nothing will ever take the pleasure of me eating a BLT with mayo xD.

I hav had good sandwiches, but the BLT still has a place in my heart /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif.

Im also one of tgose crazy nuts that loves a fried bologne sandwich xD.


----------



## wlong

Guess that makes me a crazy nut too, nothing wrong with a good fried bologna sandwich.   Drop or 2 of bbq sauce doesn't hurt either.


----------



## chefmatt

As far as SIMPLE goes:

Grilled Nutella and banana on a wrap

Prosciutto, mozz, garden tomato, basil, garlic mayo on baguette or as a panini

Good ole grilled cheese (takes me back to being a kid)

Quality bacon (like Benton's), toasted bread, crispy lettuce, garden tomatoes and for me miracle whip

Tuna with evoo, lemon juice, capers, onions, good olives, on crusty bread

I could go on and on!


----------



## radjab

Ok I'm actually going to keep it simple.

Multigrain toasted with a little butter topped with tomato, s&p, sliced hardboiled egg and then a little mayo, finish with another slice of toasted multigrain.

If going the peanut butter route:

white bread, peanut butter on both sides and banana sliced into four pieces to fit perfect.

Meat lovers:

Warm crusty long roll, with spicy cappicola, melty provolone cheese, and a thinly sliced pickle.


----------



## raisin

Obvious: RoastBeef & Provolone

Devious: Liverwurst & Blue Cheese

Oblivious: Tuna salad & pickled carrots


----------



## kbuff

Taramosalata + sliced red radishes, on a good old fashioned piece of bread. Can be sprinkles with chives, very little though. Or taramosalata can be replaced with good butter. This would very simple. But it's so good.


----------



## butzy

My favourites are pretty simple:
Whole wheat, rye, sourdough or any bread with a bit of chew,
No butter or margarine (don't like it)
Raw ham or pate or salami.
Can live the rest of my life not eating another type of sandwich


----------



## Iceman

I had the opportunity to cook for a nice-sized holiday party. I made all my standard classic stuff ... that they all loved ... because they're all really good. Just for the what-the-hey I decided to include something kinda new to me that I saw on a magazine cover. It was titled _"The King of Sandwiches"; _the croque monsieur. NO ... a grilled ham and cheese sammich is not at all new to me ... just when it's got a French name and takes longer than 10-seconds to assemble. I read the article and was sorta impressed. At a time when I had too much spare time on my hands I looked up YouTube vids to amuse myself. WOW ... just freakin' WOW. Those people are stupid. They suck. NO clue. Anyway ... here's how I made them ... _(there were none left after service)_ ...

After reading enough recipes I decided to believe one(1) particular author and use regular classic white bread. I got a loaf from _Panera_ and NO ... I did not trim off the crusts. I toasted the slices.

I whipped up some soft butter _(1 stick)_ with some really good heavy/dark mustard (tablspn) and a decent pinch of nutmeg. This was spread liberally on the bread.

I blitzed a nice 8oz chunk 'o' Gruyère in the food-pro and mixed with maybe 4oz shredded parmesan. A good fistful of this cheese blend topped each slice of bread.

Far too many recipes and vids used boiled ham. I choose a very nice on-sale black-forest variety sliced standard regular sammich thickness. The ham slices were bigger than the bread so one(1) slice of ham crumpled up nicely on each slice of bread.

The most used choice of topping cheese was Emmental. There are two(2) main problems with this ... I couldn't find any pre-sliced and it ain'te cheap. It's actually kinda really expensive. I used a Jarlsberg ... which just happened to also be on sale and was big enough that when cut in half a slice would cover two(2) sammiches. I went open-faced with these.

Into the oven @ 350* for 6-min ... broiler for another 2-min and they were toasty browned and delicious.

Sorry ... NO pics.

_"We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery."._​


----------

